# Poor little pooker



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Got eye surgery today, she's so sad! Beforehand she was threatening all the dogs in the vet hospital because they were so rude, existing like that!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poor baby! The injustice! Best wishes for quick healing!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Poor baby. I hope she feels better soon. Big kisses to you!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Poor pathetic little thing, we are just cuddling her and she is totally traumatized. The poodles would like to wrestle her back into a good mood, but she is a limp little puddle of Boston Terrier. So the poodles had a long run, followed by a long romp in the back yard, and are now snoozing in the kitchen. So baby can cuddle and get over her anaesthetic


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww Poor little girl! Anesthesia seems to be harder on the little smooshie faced dogs! I hope she feels better tomorrow! I'm sure all the extra cuddles will help!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poor Aria! I hope this morning she has a happier outlook and that everything is resolving well after her surgery.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Awww... I'm sure she will enjoy all the extra attention she is getting. How many poodles do you have?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Two standard poodles, but they are handling this really well. We are giving them extra runs and extra ball throwing sessions so they're tired out and not as jealous over the extra attention we are giving Aria. Aria's doing a little better today, thankfully! Not herself but a little perkier. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's hopin' she'll be back chasing Poodle tails soon!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh darling Aria, mend quickly!

When we were kids, I hated piano lessons but did love their Boston Terriers . That part has stayed.... Such handsome, wonderful dogs.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bostons can get away with murder around me. I hope your sweet, darling, and totally right that those dogs existed and needed to be told a thing or two, baby heals quickly!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor, sweet baby. 

Feel better, Baby Girl!


----------

